# Updated: You must all bow to me. Queen of Mean to be crowned.



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Disclaimers:

1) this is to be a FUN thread, and is done with the permission of Ann and Betsy. If anyone gets mean _posts any personal attacks_, I will have the post deleted and the thread lock, so play nice people.
2) lady or tiger choice- you will never know if voting for me will make me happy or mad and unleash the wrath of scarlet on many books.

*edited to change the words " gets mean" in line one of the disclaimer*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Scarlet,
If you are running for an office, I am voting for you, my friend.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Me three.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm... tough choice, after that song business...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, Ann, I had to vote for you.  I fell for your little joke.  Messing with people who are on the K3 watch is just wrong.   

Seriously, though, thanks to all of you for being so entertaining.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Betsy gets my vote! And not for the cattle prod...she keeps unleashing THAT picture on us...I can't get the image out of my head and it BURNS!!!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I picked "other".

Now you can try to figure out if that's because:


I think all three are sweeties and could never vote for one as being the meanest
I think all three are meanies, and I don't want to anger one of them by voting for her
I think all three are meanies, and I don't want to anger one of them by _not_ voting for her
I think all three are meanies, but there really _is_ a meaner queen here


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I picked "other".
> 
> Now you can try to figure out if that's because:
> 
> ...


remember, unless you tell us your vote, no one will ever know.

but i love your list! hope noggins appointment goes well later today!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I withheld my vote... for obvious reasons.  

(Oh, it's not obvious?  Darn.)

Vicki


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I picked "other".
> 
> Now you can try to figure out if that's because:
> 
> ...


I second this sentiment!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Betsy gets my vote! And not for the cattle prod...she keeps unleashing THAT picture on us...I can't get the image out of my head and it BURNS!!!!


Amen MA.. AMEN!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I voted for Ann... I'm still afraid to mention any of the following words in less than glowing terms:

*DAN.

BROWN.

THE.

LOST.

SYMBOL.

SUCKS.*

Just Kidding... love ya Ann! Mean it!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I had to vote for scarlet. She's holding my puppy hostage in her basement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, how come Heather (Luvmy4brats), Verena (pidgeon92) and Leslie aren't nominated  I so nominate!!!!

Bets


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the funniest thread ever.  Thanks, Scarlet.  
I voted for other.  
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I voted for other because on any given day ...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Disclaimers:
> 
> 1) this is to be a FUN thread, and is done with the permission of Ann and Betsy. If anyone gets mean, I will have the post deleted and the thread lock, so play nice people.
> 2) lady or tiger choice- you will never know if voting for me will make me happy or mad and unleash the wrath of scarlet on many books.


Waaaait just a second here. This is the queen of mean and we can't be mean? But...then how in the world do we get ourselves onto the next poll as the meanest?

Maria - pondering this dilemma ... better get some chocolate milk for this one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I abstain.

Courteously.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I voted for other because on any given day ...


So true. Besides, "Queen of Mean" is strictly an endearment here, isn't it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I voted for Other because I'm not going to let Ann, Betsy or Scarlet out-mean me. I didn't even get a chance to throw my hat in the ring, and you know I have hats.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I abstain.
> 
> Courteously.


I didn't.... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

After giving it a great deal of thought, I changed my vote.


Spoiler



Sorry, I can't tell you.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going to vote for Ann because of the "page changed" joke...my finger still hurts, but switched to Betsy because she voted for herself!  You go girl!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyndi said:


> I was going to vote for Ann because of the "page changed" joke...my finger still hurts, but switched to Betsy because she voted for herself! You go girl!


I don't believe I said that.... 

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I wanna know how come Ed's not on the list?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I wanna know how come Ed's not on the list?


Hey. I thought our votes were secret.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I voted for 'other'. I'm far too afraid of the people on the list to risk angering any one of them....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I wanna know how come Ed's not on the list?


Because I didn't get a chance to ask him if it was okay for me to use his name.



MariaESchneider said:


> Waaaait just a second here. This is the queen of mean and we can't be mean? But...then how in the world do we get ourselves onto the next poll as the meanest?
> 
> Maria - pondering this dilemma ... better get some chocolate milk for this one!


You're right Maria, it was a bad choice of words on my part on the post. I am editing it to disallow personal attacks, so go and mean us!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I abstain.
> 
> Courteously.


Didn't know you were from NY.



crebel said:


> So true. Besides, "Queen of Mean" is strictly an endearment here, isn't it?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I find all the nominee sweet and endearing    Really


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't believe that "other" is winning!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well you left a lot of "queens" out of the declared list so they are all included in the others.

Just sayin.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I can't believe that "other" is winning!


Those are probably all votes for me


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay people, time to split out the others.  If you wish to be considered for the title, PM me and I will update the choices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Didn't know you were from NY.


I knew you'd get it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I knew you'd get it!


LOL!!!!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I knew you'd get it!


I'm sure a few of us did. 
One of my favorite Musicals.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Okay people, time to split out the others. If you wish to be considered for the title, PM me and I will update the choices.


Can we nominate people?  <looks around nervously for Verena>



Tip10 said:


> I'm sure a few of us did.
> One of my favorite Musicals.


I've never seen it....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can we nominate people?  <looks around nervously for Verena>


No.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never seen it....
> 
> Betsy


You've never seen 1776?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You've never seen 1776?


That's what I said... 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's what I said...
> 
> Betsy


Then how did you know what we were quoting?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I can't believe that "other" is winning!


Are you campaigning? Is that your slogan?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Then how did you know what we were quoting?


It was an open "book" test. Mwahahahahahaha... 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was an open "book" test. Mwahahahahahaha...
> 
> Betsy


netflix?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's this thing called "Google."  New invention.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Are you campaigning? Is that your slogan?


Yes, and yes...



Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's this thing called "Google." New invention.
> 
> Betsy


cute. you get my vote.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's this thing called "Google." New invention.
> 
> Betsy


GIYF!!

Vicki


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Yes, and yes...
> 
> cute. you get my vote.





Victorine said:


> GIYF!!
> 
> Vicki


 

Betsy


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I went with "other" because I'm fairly new and have 
not seen any meanness...

..The page change post was funny. It made ME look,
and I didn't ORDER a K3!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

In the true spirit of voting in the Metro-East area of southern Illinois I hereby open the bidding for my vote.

You want my vote -- you have to buy it.  And..... I have several available!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::cowers in corner whilst contemplating vote:::


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> In the true spirit of voting in the Metro-East area of southern Illinois I hereby open the bidding for my vote.
> 
> You want my vote -- you have to buy it. And..... I have several available!!


Here in Northern Illinois, our slogan is "Vote early - Vote often."

I voted once...in this thread!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I wanna know how come Ed's not on the list?


Hahahahahahahahahahaaaa!

(And my vote shall remain cryptic!)


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted for "other."

I'm no fool.... 



Karen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> I wanna know how come Ed's not on the list?


Ed's been on vacation and not been on the boards with the her usual intensity. However, OFF with their Heads - I'm in.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Ed's been on vacation and not been on the boards with the her usual intensity. However, OFF with their Heads - I'm in.


I voted for you, Ed.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ed is a sweetheart.  How did you get a meanie queenie reputation?  Have I missed something?
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I voted for you, Ed.


Sure, all you authors stick together.... 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sure, all you authors stick together....


I've changed my vote three times - and I may change it again.

Edit: Drat. Scarlet changed the poll so that I can't change my vote. Meany.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I voted for you, Ed.


Interesting, but I'm not seeing any votes for Ed....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Interesting, but I'm not seeing any votes for Ed....


See above. I voted for "Other" before you put Ed on the ballot AND locked the poll.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

*walks past this thread...whistling like it's a graveyard*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> See above. I voted for "Other" before you put Ed on the ballot locked the poll.


It locked the poll? Darn. That was not the idea....



D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> *walks past this thread...whistling like it's a graveyard*


BOOOOO!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> It locked the poll? Darn. That was not the idea....


Send Verena a PM. She can fix it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Send Verena a PM. She can fix it.


Thanks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I tried to vote for me, but it won't let me do it. I guess there's been some . . . meanest going about.  

The Dowager


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, it seems to be okay now.  Since Ed has 2 votes, I'm guessing they are Ed's and Jeff's.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think if I were added to the list, there would be some vote switching...

(and I think all of my children would register for accounts here on KB)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think if I were added to the list, there would be some vote switching...
> 
> (and I think all of my children would register for accounts here on KB)


do you want in, heather? then PM me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Ed is a sweetheart. How did you get a meanie queenie reputation? Have I missed something?
> deb


Really, I would vote for him as "Queen" of the Kindleboards, but never as Queen of the Mean! I've never seen mean from Ed.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh crud. Are you saying that the person really has to be mean? I may have to change my vote again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I won't say where I did vote, but I will say I did NOT vote Scarlet... but that may be because even with half-orc's plea being just DAYS old, she still can't send a PM about anything but (No Subject)....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, some of us have been watching the stats pretty closely and know which numbers just changed...just sayin'.  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

you may be watching the stats closely.. but I never said I JUST voted.. I voted early this morning before running all of my errands.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Uh huh.  Of course you did. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I won't say where I did vote, but I will say I did NOT vote Scarlet... but that may be because even with half-orc's plea being just DAYS old, she still can't send a PM about anything but (No Subject)....


Excuse me, but check your PM, my last one had the subject Subways...

Also, I have added luvmybrats, so the thread my be locked again, i've PM Verena to fix it again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Excuse me, but check your PM, my last one had the subject Subways...


You know why it had Subways in the subject? I put it there in my first reply to you for that conversation...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I won't say where I did vote, but I will say I did NOT vote Scarlet... but that may be because even with half-orc's plea being just DAYS old, she still can't send a PM about anything but (No Subject)....


<snicker> So true!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, some of us have been watching the stats pretty closely and know which numbers just changed...just sayin'.


That's why I didn't vote until _long _after my post....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> You know why it had Subways in the subject? I put it there in my first reply to you for that conversation...


I thought I put it there.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey. I wanna vote for mean BTackitt for stirring up all those authors.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't voted yet because I don't think that any of them are mean.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Hey. I wanna vote for mean BTackitt for stirring up all those authors.


Other. I've said it and said it, only people who feel they deserve the honor get added to the list, you CAN'T nominate people.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Other. I've said it and said it, only people who feel they deserve the honor get added to the list, you CAN'T nominate people.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I thought I put it there.....


Sorry, but nope Scarlet.. just like Last night's conversation. rofl.. I get a message of (no Subject) and I reply putting a subject in.

I'm mean? *sniff* I sowwy Scarlet.. I don't wanna be mean. I like being a gingerbread cookie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Jeff, do I have to up my mean quotient by smacking you?



BTackitt said:


> Sorry, but nope Scarlet.. just like Last night's conversation. rofl.. I get a message of (no Subject) and I reply putting a subject in.
> 
> I'm mean? *sniff* I sowwy Scarlet.. I don't wanna be mean. I like being a gingerbread cookie.


I honestly thought I had done it right, but I believe you. And you're not mean. But, gingerbread cookie?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <snicker> So true!
> 
> That's why I didn't vote until _long _after my post....


Ah, so maybe it was you....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh SUsan, I think Scarlet missed me borrowing her Dom Gear...
Scarlet, I hope it wasn't to stretched out after I borrowed it. I couldn't find where you keep the whip, so I had to make do...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh SUsan, I think Scarlet missed me borrowing her Dom Gear...
> Scarlet, I hope it wasn't to stretched out after I borrowed it. I couldn't find where you keep the whip, so I had to make do...


A new poll may be in order for Queen of the Pervs. No that may bring out the cattleprod, sorry, this is a family forum. OMG, I hope a hat doesn't show up. I already told Betsy I wasn't voting for her in a PM, she merely provides "gentle admonishments" not meanie, meanie stuff.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> A new poll may be in order for Queen of the Pervs. No that may bring out the cattleprod,


Don't you think that anyone who wields a cattleprod would win that one hands down?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A cattleprod has nothing to with pervs.  *she said primly.*

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh SUsan, I think Scarlet missed me borrowing her Dom Gear...
> Scarlet, I hope it wasn't to stretched out after I borrowed it. I couldn't find where you keep the whip, so I had to make do...


Um, that's not mine. My outfit is red with a black licorice whip. And a mask.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A cattleprod has nothing to with pervs. *she said primly.*
> 
> Betsy


Really? Dare you to Google "cattleprod perv". Bet you'll find a few hits. (Bet they'll be NSFW.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Um, that's not mine. My outfit is red with a black licorice whip. And a mask.


Maybe it's Steph's?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? Dare you to Google "cattleprod perv". Bet you'll find a few hits. (Bet they'll be NSFW.)


I can't believe Betsy would use her cattleprod in a perverted way. Surely, only the way it is intended to be used. As a stick taser - right? At the lowest setting only (exceptions made for the Davids), merely to make a point. Now, if combined with a hat, I will run in fear, screaming like the girl I am.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread has gone places I never expected.  Silly me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? Dare you to Google "cattleprod perv". Bet you'll find a few hits. (Bet they'll be NSFW.)


Well, that's not really a good test. Attach the word perv to almost anything and see what you get. Gingerbread perv. Kindle perv.  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Um, that's not mine. My outfit is red with a black licorice whip. And a mask.


Oh dear. Whose did I borrow then? OMg.. never mind I don't wanna know..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> At the lowest setting only (exceptions made for the Davids)


 
(Can I volunteer to find someone to test it on at the highest setting?)



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindle perv.


Oh no! 


Spoiler



Maybe over at Amazon...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Frankly, I am _*livid*_ (  ) that I was not nominated.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> This thread has gone places I never expected. Silly me.





Spoiler



Apparently so have cattleprods!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm using a mobile version and can't even see the poll, so I am completely innocent, just want that to be known!

Does thispoll ever close?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Voting closes Sep 18th.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Because I didn't get a chance to ask him if it was okay for me to use his name.
> 
> You're right Maria, it was a bad choice of words on my part on the post. I am editing it to disallow personal attacks, so go and mean us!


Well that makes me feel better. Where's the "All of the above?" Yes, there can only be one queen, but there can be...princesses!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Scarlet keeps adding nominees, for those who may not be aware, you can change your vote by clicking on "Remove Vote" on the poll, and then revoting, in case your selectee was in "Other" before and is now listed as "LuvMy4Brats."  

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sept 18 is my daughters b-day! good day to pick!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

But only one Empress


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> But only one Empress


And we don't even need a vote for that one. 
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Sept 18 is my daughters b-day! good day to pick!


Happy early birthday to her. But it's a random date, keeping the voting open for a month unless I lock it.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> But only one Empress


Always trying to one-up people.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An Empress needn't try.  

She who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> And Empress needn't try.
> 
> She who Must Be Obeyed


Hey, that's ME. Ask my husband. 


Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, that's ME. Ask my husband.


Okay. Changing my vote now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Okay. Changing my vote now.


ROFL!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am afraid to even comment here again.
I didn't know that so many wanted the title of "queen of mean" (snicker)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't really want the title of Queen of Mean, but I didn't want to spend the rest of my life wondering if ALL the votes in "other" were really for me.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ no they weren't.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Not even close luvmy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd love to know whether all those "other" votes are for a dozen different people or whether there really is a clear winner that just hasn't been identified.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'd love to know whether all those "other" votes are for a dozen different people or whether there really is a clear winner that just hasn't been identified.


They're all people too scared to actually vote.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Luv- did you vote for yourself? I really can't imagine anyone voting for you...you are a sweetie! Well, you are all sweet, but some of you bite...or use cattle prods...unleash horrible photos on the unsuspecting....trick everyone into getting all excited...

I love it here!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Luv- did you vote for yourself? I really can't imagine anyone voting for you...you are a sweetie! Well, you are all sweet, but some of you bite...or use cattle prods...unleash horrible photos on the unsuspecting....trick everyone into getting all excited...
> 
> I love it here!


well, around here, mean is a relative term.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mean is always a relative term.  it means average.

You all are voting for which of us is most average.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope, I voted for Ann Betsy Scarlet um, I forgot...

It could be one of my kids. They say I'm mean and rotten and have stinky toes (which is the ultimate in meanness in my house)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> mean is always a relative term. it means average.
> 
> You all are voting for which of us is most average.


Shall we go into the mathematical difference between mean and average?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's not go into that mode!  (hee hee)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Shall we go into the mathematical difference between mean and average?


The KB Queens are all meaner than average, aren't they?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Will the KB Queens cross the median? Do they have a home on the range?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love math jokes.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love math jokes.
> 
> Betsy


Even when they're only tangential to the topic?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, the topic is the "Queen of Mean"--how can it be off topic?  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I suppose it's not nearly as much of a perpendicular departure from the topic as in some other threads....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't Scarlet talking about statistical means?    That's why I voted for Ann--as a tax professional, she must be good at math!  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Statistics isn't math, it's black magic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You can prove anything with statistics.  Even if it's not true.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that's right, Scarlet. . . .there was a study done. . . . . . . . . . .



(In related news, there was a report on the local last night that a study revealed that when women are more stressed, their PMS symptoms are worse. . .the female anchor was just about beside herself: "Only a man would need a _study_ to figure that out" )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm just reminding everyone that there are still 2 weeks to vote.  Come on folks, no one will never know...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm still researching! Was off kindleboards for most of the summer and am still catching up- cattleprods? pictures? Must dig deeper 

Lynn L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Ann must be MUCH meaner than me...but Heather certainly has people fooled.  She's regularly mean to me, particularly when playing WordsWithFriends.  

Betsy


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Between the darth-vader-meets-dominatrix cookie and the new avatar from BTackitt, my poor eyes can't take any more.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Ann must be MUCH meaner than me...


You had _doubts_?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You know, when I started this thread I thought I would be a shoo-in.  Now I've got real competetion and I'm not happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone keeps shifting votes between Ed and Ann...somehow I don't see them in the same league....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The reining *Queen* will need her morning drink brought to her in this:









Wow that's supposed to be 2 inches square.. I dunno what happened.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> The reining *Queen* will need her morning drink brought to her in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to change your width... after the IMG type width=500


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Ann must be MUCH meaner than me...but Heather certainly has people fooled. She's regularly mean to me, particularly when playing WordsWithFriends.
> 
> Betsy


If that's the criteria it would be a tie between you and Leslie.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> The reining *Queen* will need her morning drink brought to her in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her morning drink is the size of a shot glass? Wow!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

But I am She who must be obeyed.

Ed Patterson


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You know, when I started this thread I thought I would be a shoo-in. Now I've got real competetion and I'm not happy.


Which will make you meaner and help you win!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Which will make you meaner and help you win!


good point. now go find me some more weird books to post for the end of summer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Scarlett" is almost at 5000 posts....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Scarlett" is almost at 5000 posts....
> 
> Betsy


actually, this is 5001. I am officially no longer a bouncy child's character and am now a dark bird. or a murderous orangutan. time to pull out my Poe CD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> actually, this is 5001. I am officially no longer a bouncy child's character and am now a dark bird. or a murderous orangutan. time to pull out my Poe CD.


When I posted before, you were at 4999. Now you're at 5003. You're trying to get through Poe as fast as possible, I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I posted before, you were at 4999. Now you're at 5003. You're trying to get through Poe as fast as possible, I can tell.
> 
> Betsy


Blame novelist and his post in my thread and I'll give you a book contest!

But time to post the flower of the day...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> actually, this is 5001. I am officially no longer a bouncy child's character and am now a dark bird. or a murderous orangutan. time to pull out my Poe CD.


OMG! This post sort of scared me and I'm already scared of Miss Scarlet. I had to read more to find out what she was talking about. I love Poe!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> actually, this is 5001. I am officially no longer a bouncy child's character and am now a dark bird. or a murderous orangutan. time to pull out my Poe CD.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Well, she is kind of green...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Cool picture. I have that framed print "Krahe" in my den. It is inspiring to gaze upon a straw-chewing corvi wearing boots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Well, she is kind of green...


Kind of?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, she's not green, the background is. and this is the Poe CD I was talking about. Musical about EAP written by Eric Woolfson of the Alan Parson's Project.



alternate green girl album cover


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting.  On my computer she and the background are different values of the same hue of green...  I'll have to look on a different computer.  Oh well....  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting. On my computer she and the background are different values of the same hue of green... I'll have to look on a different computer. Oh well....
> 
> Betsy


Well, she is lighter than the background, but it looks like a green wash as opposed to her actually being green.


Spoiler



okay, this is surrealistic, even for me.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Remember this...?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> well, she's not green, the background is. and this is the Poe CD I was talking about. Musical about EAP written by Eric Woolfson of the Alan Parson's Project.
> 
> 
> 
> alternate green girl album cover


Is this the stuff from "Tales of Mystery and Imagination" or something new?

I still have an LP of "Tales of Mystery and Imagination" on the top shelf of my closet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it's Tales plus some more songs.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I still have an LP of "Tales of Mystery and Imagination" on the top shelf of my closet!


What good does it do up there?? Mine's still next to the stereo in the living room.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What good does it do up there?? Mine's still next to the stereo in the living room.


I haven't had a turntable to play LPs since 1988 or so! I keep meaning to get one of those USB ones I see fairly cheaply, but haven't done it yet. I really have to admit that digital is better, LPs were a pain!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I think it's Tales plus some more songs.


Interesting, I may have to check and see if Amazon has it on MP3.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> What good does it do up there?? Mine's still next to the stereo in the living room.


 Mine went from LP to cassette to two CDs worn out to one I finally ripped into the computer ten years ago and is played several times a week, along with all the other Alan Parsons stuff, on my iTunes.  
Crow and Raven are my friends; they are wise.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy said:


> Mine went from LP to cassette to two CDs worn out to one I finally ripped into the computer ten years ago and is played several times a week, along with all the other Alan Parsons stuff, on my iTunes.
> Crow and Raven are my friends; they are wise.


Personally, I've always been a follower of coyote.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Poe-More-Tales-Mystery-Imagination/dp/B0000C42XQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1283489891&sr=1-3

It appears to be new, and a different style based on the comments. Plus I don't think it is on MP3, tsk.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I haven't had a turntable to play LPs since 1988 or so! I keep meaning to get one of those USB ones I see fairly cheaply, but haven't done it yet. I really have to admit that digital is better, LPs were a pain!


And another thread goes waaaaaay off topic... 

You're right, but I still have well over a hundred LPs... also several dozen cassette tapes....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Poe-More-Tales-Mystery-Imagination/dp/B0000C42XQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1283489891&sr=1-3
> 
> It appears to be new, and a different style based on the comments. Plus I don't think it is on MP3, tsk.


it is available as an MP3 on Eric Woolfson's website.

http://www.edgar-allan-poe-musical.com/EN/POE_shop.html#musicals/edgarallenpoemusical


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You need to change your width... after the IMG type width=500


Scarlet I finally figured out what you meant after trying all sorts of places to put that width= part in.








200 works better for the size I meant.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gee, I had 5 votes yesterday. You meaniees just need to calm down and I'm going to be even meaner. I'm off to kick the cat. But first . . . I hafta buy a cat. Maybe I'll steal one, then steel one. Now let me see where I can find a cat. Maybe at the nearest Chinese Restaurant. No. They eat dog, I know because I've been to China and saw them skinned and hanging in the marketplace. (MEAN. WUCKED. Give me a vote).

Edward C. Elfaba

BTW: Who can tell me where the name Elfaba came from (how Macguire created her name).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Gregory Maguire fashioned the name of Elphaba (pronounced EL-fa-ba) from the initials of the author of The Wizard of Oz, Lyman Frank Baum-L-F-B-Elphaba.


ABSOLUTELY! Bingo. You see, it's information like that whoch makes life rich and worth living. I'm full og it.  (Life, I hope)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I vote for Cobbie.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So would I, if I wasn't running for QOM.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually, it's spelled Elphaba, not Elfaba.....  

And I knew the answer but was on the train.

And nobody calls my Cobbie mean!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> And nobody calls my Cobbie mean!


That's because nobody dares.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> That's because nobody dares.


that's as it should be.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Whaaaat??  Cobbie's not mean!!  How can anyone even think of suggesting that?  Cobbie's a sweetie!  (When she's not picking on scarlet, that is.  But I'm not sure if that counts.)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, then vote for me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Whaaaat?? Cobbie's not mean!! How can anyone even think of suggesting that? Cobbie's a sweetie! (When she's not picking on scarlet, that is. But I'm not sure if that counts.)


No, picking on me is not considered mean, it's considered a public service.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Whaaaat?? Cobbie's not mean!!


Okay. I changed my vote.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> No, picking on me is not considered mean, it's considered a public service.


Well if you put it that way.... 


Spoiler



<feeling good about consistently providing a public service>





Jeff said:


> Okay. I changed my vote.


For the how manyeth time?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> For the how manyeth time?


I lost count.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoever ends up winning this title should have to put this image in their sig until the next vote...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Whoever ends up winning this title should have to put this image in their sig until the next vote...


I like that image. can it be used as an avatar?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably not without some editing... it's too wide. Let me see what I can do...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I like that image. can it be used as an avatar?


Don't count your chickens... You're still one behind Ms Anonymous.


Spoiler



My vote can be bought.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Two weeks to go....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Don't count your chickens... You're still one behind Ms Anonymous.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But can it stay bought? 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But can it stay bought?


Of course. Subject to higher bids.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here you go Scarlet...










If you have a photobucket account or something similar, save it to that and then link to the image. If you don't have an image hosting account you can use, just paste this url ( http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb86/911jason/WorshipAvatar.gif ) into the "I have my own pic:" section on your profile page. If you upload it to Kindleboards instead of linking to it, it will resize and look odd.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Jason, I'll wait and see if I win, then it'll become my avatar!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of changing my name to Anonymous.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anonymous isn't an option.  Other is.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Anonymous isn't an option. Other is.


Geeze. That was mean.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Geeze. That was mean.


Thank you. That's why I should be queen.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mean is... Scarlet.. 
I posted pics in a thread tonight.. I get "welcome to the insanity" nothing about the pics.. when I point this out.. I get "nice pics" Like ok.. you reminded me I didn't comment.. what's the least offensive thing I can say about them?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Mean is... Scarlet..
> I posted pics in a thread tonight.. I get "welcome to the insanity" nothing about the pics.. when I point this out.. I get "nice pics" Like ok.. you reminded me I didn't comment.. what's the least offensive thing I can say about them?


to quote steph "sowwy"....

I used the word funky to describe cobbie's pics and she thought I didn't like them. 
I use the word nice to BTackitt and she says I'm mean.

I can't WIN! (okay, I'm joking).

BTackitt, I really liked your pictures.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Funky I understand as an alternative to cool... Nice is.. nice. ok.. So I didn't greenwash them like SOME people who want to live in OZ...

And I thought you wanted to be QoM... Hence the story in support of you!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Funky I understand as an alternative to cool... Nice is.. nice. ok.. So I didn't greenwash them like SOME people who want to live in OZ...
> 
> And I thought you wanted to be QoM... Hence the story in support of you!


It wasn't just a greenwash (well one was), but one was a neon effect with some added tint, and one was a duotone green/white effect, and one was a color rotate effect. So, it's not easy making it green.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Excuses, excuses....


Explanation, not excuse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay folks, we're winding down here, 5 more days to vote.


Spoiler



or change your vote...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

That photograph that Betsy puts up is scary.  I had nightmares.

And Ann was really mean with that Amazon status thing.  I fell for it hook, line and sinker.  SUCKER!

I'm not telling my vote but it isn't one of them.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!
VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!*
*VOTE FOR ME!*
*VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!
VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME!*

The Empress Patterson


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey what kind of rigged election is this -- it ONLY let me vote ONCE.

C'mon now, I'm from Illinois -- That's NOT how we do things here!!

Vote early, vote often, and vote for all your dead relatives too!!

Its the American way!!  Isn't it?

Sheesh, one vote and you gotta remove that one to change it. What's this world coming to?
Okay, so what am I offered for a vote, c'mon fork it over, how much you willing to lay on us?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I might change my vote.  I'm liking Ed for the role now.  I am easily convinced though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ed: stop yelling at everyone.

Tip 10:  Yeah, sorry I goofed on not making it allow multiple votes.

Lonestar:  vote for me, i have chocolate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

MEAN


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Gosh, I think Edward's campaigning is having an effect on me... having urges to change vote yet again...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Ed: stop yelling at everyone.
> 
> Tip 10: Yeah, sorry I goofed on not making it allow multiple votes.
> 
> Lonestar: vote for me, i have chocolate.


Scarlet, you said the magic word! Sorry Ed.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Scarlet, since you seem to "want" this honor, I changed my vote from
"other" to Scarlet...


Spoiler



Even though you've been nothing but nice to me.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cobbie said:


>





Spoiler



Not risking the mean Queen if I go against her wishes... shhhh!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I must win because I received the following email making me the heiress to the real Queen of Mean..

(I receive a dozen YOU HAVE WON emails a day, because my email address is exposed due to Operation eBook Drop - I general delete these on the Blackberry, but this one is a treasure)

"Again, I want to notify you as my earlier letters were returned undelivered that Late Leona Helmsley, made you a beneficiary to her WILL.

LINK DELETED

You have inherited the sum of Twenty Three Million, Three Hundred and Seventy Thousand Dollars USD $23,370.000.00 to you in the Codicil and last testament to her WILL. This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true.
Please if I reach you as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as soon as possible to enable me conclude my job.
I hope to hear from you in no distant time. 

Note: You are advise to contact Barrister John Peterson with private personal
Email: deleted

I await your prompt response...!!! 

Yours in Service,
Mrs.Mary Yembi
Secretary.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, we're in the homestretch! I will locking the voting at noon tomorrow, so come on in the water's fine


Spoiler



and the sharks are biting.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

This thread started a month ago? Why haven't I seen it before this morning?

I know the Queen of Mean isn't Scarlet. I talked to her by PM recently and she was nicer than her reputation here would suggest. 

BTackitt has been hypnotizing us with those avatars, so I assume she is trying to take over the world. I will vote for her.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it's definitely Scarlet. Can't you see she's killing you with kindness? That's truly mean....



Spoiler



Psst...Scarlet...where's my chocolate?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

bardsandsages isn't eligible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, now....  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> bardsandsages isn't eligible?


If you read the original posts, it was volunteers only. No nominations accepted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, since Julie so obviously wants to be part of it, I say, let her in!  See what she can do in 22 hours!!!

Unless you're afraid of the competition....


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, since Julie so obviously wants to be part of it, I say, let her in! See what she can do in 22 hours!!!
> 
> Unless you're afraid of the competition....
> 
> ...


Okay, I can add her, but you'll have to unlock the poll after I do...



Spoiler



Actually, the more entrants the better for me, since the vote for "other" goes down


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Thanks Jason, I'll wait and see if I win, then it'll become my avatar!


Rats! I was hoping to present you with this one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

bluefrog said:


> Rats! I was hoping to present you with this one.


I'll hold on to that one bluefrog, since I'm rotating avatars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've sent a message to Leslie and Verena asking that the poll be unlocked so we can continue voting, now that Julie has been added...Jeff may want to change his vote.

By the way, Scarlet, sounds like it was one heck of a storm in NYC last night!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, but unfortunately, I wasn't able to get my broom out in time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Should be OK now....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! Changing my vote.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

lol I'm pretty sure some of those "other member" votes should be mine!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yay! Changing my vote.


quelle surprise.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> quelle surprise.


Can I vote for Jeff? He hasn't spoken to me for days. That's MEAN!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Julie is already tied with Heather after only, what, half an hour?  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

barbiedull said:


> Can I vote for Jeff? He hasn't spoken to me for days. That's MEAN!


Calling me a queen isn't mean? Changing my vote for she who must not be named but looks like Tippi Hedren.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Calling me a queen isn't mean? Changing my vote for she who must not be named but looks like Tippi Hedren.


I didn't actually CALL you a Queen, I just wanted to vote for you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

barbiedull said:


> I didn't actually CALL you a Queen, I just wanted to vote for you!


Oh. Then I guess I'll change my vote.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

wow an exciting finish, this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to say it can be fun to have a genuinely mean troll around for entertainment purposes, someone who everybody knows is just bored out of his/her mind and is trying to be offensive. I understand why that wouldn't work here too well--people constantly shifting in and out, a lot of personal investment in what's going on. But it can be fun.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff has changed his vote too many times. I'm dizzy.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Jeff has changed his vote too many times. I'm dizzy.


Haha. It's called adding suspense.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't believe that we have only attracted 84 voters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

87 now, and Ann must have borrowed my cattle prod.....her numbers just went up.  Jeff?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

He-he-he.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, since I don't really know anyone well enough to call them mean, I did what I used to do after I had just moved to the United States and had to use drive thru and couldn't understand anything they said, I ordered a #1. It always worked.   

So I did that here, Ann just happens to be first on the list  

Some of my friends are still teasing me about the #1, especially if I order one now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you all should know that my pirate name is



Spoiler



Joan the Bitch Wench



Just sayin. . . . .

http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Well, since I don't really know anyone well enough to call them mean, I did what I used to do after I had just moved to the United States and had to use drive thru and couldn't understand anything they said, I ordered a #1. It always worked.
> 
> So I did that here, Ann just happens to be first on the list
> 
> Some of my friends are still teasing me about the #1, especially if I order one now.


actually, number 3 is the better combo...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and mine is....



Spoiler



Commodore Bertha the Dark Arse



http://www.froggynet.com/cgi-bin/pirate.cgi


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

scarlet said:


> actually, number 3 is the better combo...


Now she tells me. There needs to be a Immigrant handbook for that kind of stuff.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Now she tells me. There needs to be a Immigrant handbook for that kind of stuff.


Well, you CAN change your vote...


Spoiler



and supersize your fries.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn, I should have read Scarlet's post first!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I'm much nicer than either Scarlet or Ann, I don't need to spoiler my Pirate name:

Buckaneer Silver Leg
http://www.froggynet.com/pirate.shtml

(For those of you who are new, you can put your cursor on the blacked out text in the prior posts to read it if you want.)

Betsy


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Now she tells me. There needs to be a Immigrant handbook for that kind of stuff.


You can remove your vote and "re-vote" if you change your mind. 


Spoiler



Just ask Jeff if you need to now how!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That involves talking to the box. I don't do talking to the darn box.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Eww, my pirate name is Elizabeth Black Tongue (what's up with that?).  I'm pretty sure that means I have such evil/mean come out of my mouth that you should consider a vote for "other" to really be for me.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

crebel said:


> Eww, my pirate name is Elizabeth Black Tongue (what's up with that?). I'm pretty sure that means I have such evil/mean come out of my mouth that you should consider a vote for "other" to really be for me.


 I'll trade mine...I'm Joan the Blue.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine was Captain Grace the Surly


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine is



Spoiler



Jane Silver Arse



alrighty then


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got my Pirate name:  Sir Grainne O'Malley the Dark Leg

I did say I am female!! 

I think I just might like this name, makes me sound kinda sinister don't ya think?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

My pirate name is:  Scribe Esmerelda the Mad Wench.  I'm not mad, I'm just kinda upset (that I forgot to put sugar in my cupcakes last night)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Im voter 85 I think........     I wont tell you who I voted for, but he is the only real Queen among the contestants....   LMAO 

Sorry Betsy, if it was a vote for beautiful witches, you would have won!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lackey Domingo the Honest Arse

Says Arrrgggggghhhh in a


Spoiler



Pig's Eye!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Scarlet is mean and she has chocolate.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine is Buckaneer Linda.  (Full current name)
ETA:
Depending on the variation of my name, I also go by:
Sadi the Silver (First and last name)
Keeper Jennifer the Pegleg Arse (Nom)
Buckaneer Aetheflaed the Pink Toe (Full maiden name)
Lackey Anne the Brown (First and last)
Admiral Jacquotte the Dark (Complete, no hyphen)
Second Mate Catherine Hagerty the Long Stubble (First name only)

DH:
Keeper Kidd
or
Second Mate Bloody Stubble


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

30 minutes to vote before I lock the thread.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

My Queen, do we have a winner?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

barbiedull said:


> My Queen, do we have a winner?


Indeed we do...

and to no-one's surprise, I won....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations!  I knew you could do it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Indeed we do...
> 
> and to no-one's surprise, I won....


I know, just don;t bend down in the shower. Heard it before. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I knew you would win, Scarlet. That's why I didn't bother competing. I can be pretty darn mean, but I know when I'm out-matched.










ALL HAIL QUEEN SCARLET


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I knew you would win, Scarlet. That's why I didn't bother competing. I can be pretty darn mean, but I know when I'm out-matched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn! I thought I'd gotten all the negatives of THAT picture.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha!  Loved that picture!

Congratulations, Queen Scarlet!

Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Darn! I thought I'd gotten all the negatives of THAT picture.


Once they're on the internet, they never go away.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


And you know what I say to that...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> And you know what I say to that...


Yeah, yeah, yeah. You're green. Okay.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. You're green. Okay.


No, I was gonna say "OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!"


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::bows gently, so as to not offend with the aroma of tons of sweat:::


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thumper said:


> :::bows gently, so as to not offend with the aroma of tons of sweat:::


hard day walking?

and my avatar has been changed....


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

All hail Queen Scarlet.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I knew you would win, Scarlet. That's why I didn't bother competing. I can be pretty darn mean, but I know when I'm out-matched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scarlet never looked better.  Her mouth stuffed with chocolate.

Edward C. Pattermeaner


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarlet, My Queen.  I, Elizabeth the Black Tongue, your humble servant, am prepared to do your bidding.  I suggest you start with 1 No Trump.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Scarlet, My Queen. I, Elizabeth the Black Tongue, your humble servant, am prepared to do your bidding. I suggest you start with 1 No Trump.


In his novel Ruled Britania, Harry Turtledove does a whole bunch of scenes with his characters playing Bridge. I skip them because I have no clue about the game... So I will definitely take your suggestion.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz, Scarlet!

Oh, and I found out my pirate name from that site..

Captain Drunk Leg.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations Scarlet.  Now declare "Chocolate for everyone"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Now I'm really scared.
She now has justification(as if she needed any) for her meanness!! *cowers in corner*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> hard day walking?
> 
> and my avatar has been changed....


You forgot my work already? I edited that image so it would fit in your avatar without scrunching up like that...










I know, you probably just liked having more slaves bow down...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Look, there's a book about Scarlet:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> You forgot my work already? I edited that image so it would fit in your avatar without scrunching up like that...
> 
> I know, you probably just liked having more slaves bow down...


No, it was just laziness on the queen's part. I used the last one I saw instead of finding yours. But now I've changed it.

So, you want the position of semi-official avatar maker to the queen?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...and here's the true crime story.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, I forgot....
 Chocolate for everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And another book about Scarlet...



Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<peeks in>
did you say something about chocolate?

Congratulations on a well-bribed earned victory!

(And my pirate name is Captain Catherine the Cutthroat. )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Oh, I forgot....
> Chocolate for everyone.


*Diabetic here!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't be a sore loser, Ed. I voted for you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll gladly donate the box of diabetic chocolate that someone gave me recently by mistake.  (She didn't have her glasses and apparently couldn't read the label.  )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually I"m glad I lost. If I won it would mean I was mean and i'm a tower of marshmallows. (Sugar free marshmallows).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ but the title of Empress is still up for grabs...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Scarlet!!  I mean....Your Highness!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Long live the Queen of Mean


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

cartoon coming when I get to a place where I can do one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahhh the lovely Green Queen of Mean! Congratulations Your Highness.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Your Majesty! I hope this doesn't mean you will be invading my Kingdom of Procrastination  

Sandy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Captain Catherine the Cutthroat said:


> ^^^ but the title of Empress is still up for grabs...


You may think so, but NOT!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *Diabetic here!!!!!!!!*


Godiva actually makes sugar free chocolate.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahoy there queenie.

The queen is gone, a new queen is crowned, all hail the new queen of mean.

Avast and all that.
The Barts are ready to serve.

Just sayin.......


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

My ship and crew is at yer disposal, yer Majesty.














(Arrr, that is, at least until midnight Pacific time, when the scurvy crew will mutiny and leave me stranded in Portland as they sail off to Papeete.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah yeah,_ whatevah_...it was rigged I say. RIGGED! While I was out bringing newbies to tears with my razor tongue, Scarlett was bribing people with CHOCOLATE!!!

Fine, you can be the Queen of Mean, but I, my dear, am still the *SITH WITCH!* And you still have much to learn about the darkside!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Fine, you can be the Queen of Mean, but I, my dear, am still the *SITH WITCH!* And you still have much to learn about the darkside!


Eh - just another Seth....










BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

A small gesture of tribute by Brendan Carroll:

O Great and Horrid Queen of Mean
You make all evil quiver!
You send chills up the spine
And make the body shiver!
I know that you would cook my brain
And give the birds my liver,
But please from injury refrain
And see me as the giver
Of this lovely homage poem
Knowing now and forever
In you, meanness has found its home.
Long live the Queen!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Uh oh.
I voted for Scarlet, Ms. Sith.

Brendan - it is a good thing we hang out with the Fae, right?
right?
Brendan?
.....help......


Just sayin......


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's your morning cuppa My Queen (bowing low)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^  Love the ermine trim!


----------

